# My first kids



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I am so in love with my new goat kids :kidblue: :kidred: at first I was really nervous as this was my first kidding experience. They seem to be eating good now, and walking around, and napping a lot. The only thing that worries me now is this hot weather.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....they are so cute ...congrats...... :thumb:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh man, I really love the color on that doeling! The heat can really be hard on kids, but if they have a good shelter that provides shade and a cooler temperature inside, with plenty of water available, they should be fine. Just make sure there isn't a super full bucket low enough that they can jump into (the can jump surprisingly high as youngsters). That can easily leading to a drowning. But if mom gets plenty of fresh water to make them milk they'll stay hydrated. And if even their shady areas are stifling, think about installing a box fan to create some air circulation. They can usually be hung up in just about any place and are very handy.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Anniebanks (Feb 28, 2011)

Congrats! This was my first year also. It's great isn't it. I love the markings. My 14th one was born Sunday. I'm done for awhile.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

They are gorgeous! I too am expecting my first kidding! Such a nervous experience-hu? I pray mine turns out as wonderful as yours!! I am so happy for you! :grouphug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are SO cute! Congrats!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

AAAWWW ... Very cute kids! Very flashy doeling. You got lucky! usually the bucks seem to be the flashy ones...


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Lovely kids! Like the others said about shade and water.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

They're adorable! Congrats! :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Annie, Wow 14 for your first year that is awesome and yes I am loving this experience guys it is wonderful I can watch them for hours even when they are just napping Thank you again for all your wonderful comments.


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous, i want some!!! congratulations you must be very proud


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you and yes very proud


----------

